
Plex’s new Kodi plugin - kuhidarwin
https://www.engadget.com/2016/12/01/plex-for-kodi/
======
drewg123
There is an unofficial plex pluging for Kodi (PlexBMC) that I've run for
years. I've found that it actually works far better than the official Android
Plex client, which is somewhat ironic.

~~~
prplhaz4
There is a ton of overlap in the functionality of Plex and Kodi - what are the
benefits (or the primary use case) of running both this way?

~~~
drewg123
TL;DR: Server side transcoding of OTA HD recordings for playback over wifi.
And "channels"

I have the plex server on my main media server, which also records OTA TV via
an antenna. I often want to watch recordings on a tablet (older kindle fire)
which is _just_ on the edge of being able to playback 1080i (16Mb/s) content
if everything is just exactly right with wifi. In my old house, with plaster
walls, that was seldom the case. So I used the plex server-side software to
transcode the video down to 3Mb/s and was able to reliably watch my recordings
on my tablet from the other side of the house. These days, in a newer house
with drywall, I'm finding less need to use PlexBMC, as the Kodi NFS access of
the files works reasonably well.

The other thing that the plex server gives you is access to Channels (1) which
don't exactly line up with Kodi's plugins. Even if they both support the same
thing (say PBS or NFL Gamepass), there will be times when the Plex channel
works, but the Kodi plugin does not. So it is good to have both. And, oddly,
this is where the Plex Android client really falls down here. I've often had
times when the Plex client simply refused to play channel content, but the
PlexBMC Kodi plugin worked flawlessly.

(1) Channels are what the Plex folks call 3rd party plugins to provide access
to on-line content, like PBS, NFL Gamepass, etc.

~~~
wlesieutre
There's also a Plex client for Roku and AFAIK not one for Kodi. If you have a
Roku device you'll want to be running the Plex server instead of Kodi.

------
shocks
Plex's blog post: [https://www.plex.tv/blog/plex-media-player-now-
ambidextrous-...](https://www.plex.tv/blog/plex-media-player-now-ambidextrous-
free-kodi-said/)

------
embik
> Both started life as offshoots of the famed XBMC software

Kodi is not an offshoot/fork, it's XBMC's new name.

------
wcummings
How is better than streaming over DLNA w/ Plex+Kodi? Nicer interface?

------
davexunit
Plex is proprietary, right? No thanks, will stick with Kodi.

~~~
trizic
Check out emby, it is opensource.

[https://github.com/MediaBrowser](https://github.com/MediaBrowser)
[https://emby.media/](https://emby.media/)

~~~
tmzt
Thanks. Do you know if it supports Chromecast on the server side? I would like
to be able to start a stream without using the Android app.

